# Door to Door Gun Confiscation



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://www.infowars.com/nz-door-to-door-gun-confiscation-1-dead-so-far/

Saw this but I have no other source. Let's see how this works out.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Wont happen. Too much risk.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Steve40th said:


> Wont happen. Too much risk.


Not enough resources as well.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

the Left had very little gain in the anti-gun crusade 2008-2016 >>> all kinds of possible SCOTUS activity coming up >>> some of these individual states can go full manic and try enforcing some gun law by confiscation - it would draw FED action for sure because of the VERY probable violence ...

Obammy & Company saw what transpired when they poked the hornet's nest over the FED land disputes - I could see the same thing again but 20X worse if some state's police began a round up confiscation ....


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

I will not be surprised when they try it. Of course, not everyone is a 80 year old woman with easily broken bones. Some people are mean ass Cajun alligators that won't take kindly to the attempt. Or so I hear.....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

stevekozak said:


> I will not be surprised when they try it. Of course, not everyone is a 80 year old woman with easily broken bones. Some people are mean ass Cajun alligators that won't take kindly to the attempt. Or so I hear.....


you'd see a small scale skirmish at a confiscation location >>> what you'd ultimately see is a Yellow Vest type armed protest marching to that state's capitol building - 5,000 - maybe 10,000 armed men marching and most probably hitting a police barricade and police line - what could happen with a confrontation like that is open to any possibilty ...


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> you'd see a small scale skirmish at a confiscation location >>> what you'd ultimately see is a Yellow Vest type armed protest marching to that state's capitol building - 5,000 - maybe 10,000 armed men marching and most probably hitting a police barricade and police line - what could happen with a confrontation like that is open to any possibilty ...


Well, mASSachusetts is due for a Lexington/Concord gathering.

The birth of our nation has the worst treasonist SOBs in Basstun, Ma.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> Well, mASSachusetts is due for a Lexington/Concord gathering.


Hopefully someone will have a horse to ride out and call out the militia if needed.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Steve40th said:


> Hopefully someone will have a horse to ride out and call out the militia if needed.


I'll hang the light, no stable


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Well, mASSachusetts is due for a Lexington/Concord gathering.
> 
> The birth of our nation has the worst treasonist SOBs in Basstun, Ma.


you'd see a crapload of people show up in Sacramento for a confrontation >>>> make it MA, NY or NJ and it would be massive - they'd crapping in their diapers seeing greyhound after greyhound pulling up and 50 guys pulling out guns from the cargo hold - this why they want to backdoor gun laws and then intimidate people into complying - they actually know what'll happen if they push too hard ....


----------



## Grinch2 (Sep 12, 2016)

When it comes to gun confiscation it is a can of worms, there's more deciding factors than one can shake a stick at. And when it boils down to it even IF the government decided no more for civilians, from the people I talk to I find it to be a major misunderstanding that the U.S military will get involved, which the mass majority believe. 

Whatever your stance on L.E.O's IF it comes to whatever sort of confiscation it will be the state police who do it. Granted they may receive aid from other organizations, but the bulk of it will be state police. Anymore it's not Andy Griffith and Barney Fife type of guys, for example Eric Frein's manhunt, they were using military grade tactics and equipment. They are not helpless, in fact they are quite a force to be reckoned with, at this point they are our allies, but when S.H.T.F they will be the ones either gathering at the communal hubs and going door to door. 

Very few other countries if any have regional police forces as good or better as the U.S, they have advantages of size, training, tactics and equipment, not to mention mobility and land knowledge. Granted there are exceptions as with anything, veterans may have training and tactics, whoever might be better shots, but when it comes to one side vs the other they will not fight you nor your group at your best game.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Paul Howe of Black Hawk Down fame wrote this article on Gun Confiscation, and the reality of it.
2nd Amendment and the Kool-aid Drinkers by Paul Howe - Soldier Systems Daily


----------



## archangel (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

It's well and good that state patrol follow their oath. If there is any advanced warning, we can find out where they live. Not meaning any harm but to picket and protest their decisions to participate.


----------

